# Cycling Jerseys



## new_to_printing (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok So I am looking into getting some cycling jerseys made for my team and I have the ability to screen print, but I am not sure how to go about it....

I have done some research on this topic and thought about going the route of having a company make jerseys for me, but that is just way to expensive.

So I want to print some jerseys myself. Can anyone tell me how to go about doing this? or if it is even possible?

Thanks in advance


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Cycling jerseys cover a broad spectrum of fabrics - including spandex and lycra - could you be more specific...also let us know what color you are printing and the color of the cycling gear.


----------



## new_to_printing (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it will just be polyester, but again I am not sure because I cant seem to track down where I can buy wholesale blank jerseys.... But lets just say polyester for now....

Also would you have an idea where I can buy bulk jersey from?

The colors I am looking to do is just a white jersey with either black ink and maybe a small spot of color, but mainly just black ink nothing fancy just text....


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

*Printing Cycling Jerseys*

If you have some experience screen printing this should not be too difficult because it requires no special inks. You say you are printing black on white poly that has no lycra or spandex material. Print as you would a tee - you may have to run through your dryer twice since curing may take a bit longer. Be careful as poly will shrink/burn if exposed to excessive heat.
Have printed lots of poly/nylon jerseys and their combos-
Please note that if anything changes in your scenario it is likely the answer provided above would change as well.


----------



## new_to_printing (Jun 25, 2009)

The jerseys I found are made of wicking poly fabric. See I am new to printing so this is a new venture for myself...

I have heard that you need a special ink that binds to poly better and that you have to watch curing the piece because it could melt the shirt.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Unless your poly is waterproofed(uncommon with jerseys) there is no required special ink for bonding/adhesion when it comes to poly. Most poly inks are formulated to prevent dye migration from the base color of the jersey to the ink. These are often tagged low bleed inks. Since you have wisely chosen to print on white poly(the absence of color) no need for special inks. If your poly product has four way stretch there are stretch additives,but if it is essentially 2 way stretch(most are)you don't need them. If your poly has more than a 4% content of some type of lycra/spandex use the additive.

Now if your bicycle jerseys are *nylon *you need special inks for bonding, or a bonding agent additive. Ditto on the stretch aspects here.

Yes, as noted prior poly and nylon shrink/burn when exposed to heat-mosy can handle 320 degrees(curing temp) but test one before proceeding.


----------



## new_to_printing (Jun 25, 2009)

Perfect exactly what I was looking for. I will keep you posted as far as how it goes with the jerseys. thanks for your help


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Good Fortune!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Cycling jerseys are commonly decorated by dye-sublimation because this particular method doesn't impair breathing and wicking ability of performance fabric as the design gets dyed into the yarn itself. 
If you have access to a heat press, you may want to order dye-sublimation transfers with your designs from a company that provides this kind of service and heat-press them yourself.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We make them. $35. jersey $35 bib shorts.
Free art work help.


----------



## dennismarsh01 (Dec 22, 2010)

I am looking for Jock Jerseys, which i want to gift to my friend. 

Jock Jerseys Online


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Try your locate sporting goods store


----------

